

Writer's Block and Introspection - bootload
http://softwarecraftsmanship.oreilly.com/news/2008/7/8/writer-s-block-and-introspection

======
aspirant
_I'm old, Gandalf. I know I don't look it, but I'm beginning to feel it in my
heart. I feel... thin. Sort of stretched, like... butter scraped over too much
bread. I need a holiday. A very long holiday._

